# ATI Catalyst Control Center for HD4870



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

My Catalyst Control Center was deleted while I was trying to update drivers for my HD4870. Now I can't find any trace of it on my system and when I try to download it from the ATI website it downloads and looks like it installs just fine. But when installation is done it is nowhere to be found on my system. PLEASE HELP!!

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*ATI Catalyst Control Center*, download link at bottom of page.

Highly suggest you download and SAVE so you have the installer for the future. Then run the install from your HD.

By the way, hint, I just *Googled* Catalyst Control Center to get the URL above.


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the reply. Maybe my first post wasn't clear enough. Finding and downloading the CCC isn't the problem. The issue is that after I install it and it looks like the install works perfectly there is no trace of the program on my system.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try installing it in safe mode/Without network support with the antivirus/malware programs turned off


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Try installing it in safe mode/Without network support with the antivirus/malware programs turned off


Ok, just tried that. Tried to install it, installation started fine then got a pop-up window that says "Failed to load detection driver" with the option only to click ok. Then I clicked ok and another pop-up window says "Failed to find any installable components. It did this while trying to install the CCC by itself and with the driver/CCC combo package. 

-Matt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think at this point you should uninstall the video driver reboot into vga mode and follow the steps above to reinstall the drive and CCC together. It might also be a good idea to use Driver Cleaner to get all the old driver components off the system> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Driver-Cleaner.shtml


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> I think at this point you should uninstall the video driver reboot into vga mode and follow the steps above to reinstall the drive and CCC together. It might also be a good idea to use Driver Cleaner to get all the old driver components off the system> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Driver-Cleaner.shtml


Ok I just uninstalled drivers via control panel. Rebooted in safe mode, ran driver cleaner pro for all ATI stuff. Tried to re-install CCC & display drivers. Same error.

Anything else left to try?

-Matt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which version are you trying to install?
Either the download is corrupt or you need to use an older driver.
Do you have the disk that came with the card?


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Which version are you trying to install?
> Either the download is corrupt or you need to use an older driver.
> Do you have the disk that came with the card?


Trying to load V8.8 which is the only one available on their website. Tried loading off the disk that came with the card. Install goes fine. Tells me I need to restart comp in order for changes to take effect. Restart comp and I can tell the drivers have worked as i can revert to the correct resolution of 1680X1050 but there is no sign of the CCC on the comp at all. Nothing in system tray on start-up like their used to be. Nothing under Programs and nothing can be found by a search.....

-Matt


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Previous Driver Versions> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/vista32/commonprevious-vista32.html

Have you tried D/L the CCC by itself and installing now that you have the driver installed 
Also check Add/Remove Programs for CCC and remove if it listed.>


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Previous Driver Versions> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/vista32/commonprevious-vista32.html
> 
> Have you tried D/L the CCC by itself and installing now that you have the driver installed
> Also check Add/Remove Programs for CCC and remove if it listed.>


Tried installing 8.7 version. Says CCC is already installed and up to date. I have tried downloading 8.8 catalyst by itself with the same results i was getting before. 8.7 version install says its installed and up to date but there it nothing in a search for it and nothing for in under Add/Remove programs.

-Matt


----------



## Emmjayy (Sep 16, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Only other thing I know to try is to uninstall the drivers again reboot run Driver Cleaner, reboot Run Driver Cleaner Again, Reboot in to VGA or Safe mode disable av/AntiMalware install CCC first reboot, then install the driver, Also make sure you have MicroSoft .net framework installed and up to date.


----------



## MavTSF (Jun 29, 2005)

Try this:

Download the Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86) from here (or the x64 version from here).

Install either of the above.

Then install the latest ATI drivers from here.

The "failed to load detection driver" error message should be gone.


----------

